# Devils Lake Report 1/21



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Perch fishing continues to be abnormally slow on Devils Lake. There have been 
a few fish caught in the area of the Dome house to the Towers and in Six Mile 
Bay, but no one's been getting any numbers of fish. Those catching a few fish 
are reporting that hali's, small raps, or hanger rigs tipped with minnow heads, 
wax worms, or spikes have worked the best. Walleye fishing though continues to 
be quite good. There's a good early morning and evening bite. The better 
spots have been Doc Hagens, the Towers, Mission Bay along the northeast corner 
or the gravel pits, Cactus & Ft. Totten Points, Stromme Addition, and Haley's 
and Patience Point. Nils, raps, buckshot rattle spoons, and sonars tipped with 
minnow heads have been working the best. Pike fishing remains good near 
Churches Ferry with anglers using smelt or herring off tip-ups. Good Luck & 
Good
Fishing!!!


----------

